# Ever had a crush on a teacher?



## loreiid (Mar 18, 2015)

I think I have one, so I just wanted to know if members of the tbt ever had a teacher crush.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't, but lots of people at my school have.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 18, 2015)

When I was about 15/16 I had a crush on my guitar teacher - the awkward thing was I think he liked me too, and we would text all the time and it would get quite flirty. It never came to anything but looking back on it he was super weird and wrong to do that (he was 29 at the time).


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2015)

LOL no
Most of my teachers worn glasses and had coffee breath


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 18, 2015)

I definitely have. ughhhhh one of my professors was a total babe. ughhhhh


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 18, 2015)

Brackets said:


> we would text all the time



*Wow, teachers give out their numbers now? Big no-no back when I was in school.*


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 18, 2015)

Just one, on my science teacher in high school. He was _adorable_ and I'm sure others had crushes on him too.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 18, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Wow, teachers give out their numbers now? Big no-no back when I was in school.*



lol no they're definitely not supposed to


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Wow, teachers give out their numbers now? Big no-no back when I was in school.*



Yea something's definitely messed up with that situation lol


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Thankfully, no. I've never really done the crush thing...? Like, on anyone, really. I've been lucky enough that when I do develop feelings for someone, they're reciprocated, and the whole process doesn't start until it looks like our relationship is headed down that road anyway. idk, I'm weird. I don't like pining over people I can't have so I don't do it.



Brackets said:


> When I was about 15/16 I had a crush on my guitar teacher - the awkward thing was I think he liked me too, and we would text all the time and it would get quite flirty. It never came to anything but looking back on it he was super weird and wrong to do that (he was 29 at the time).



That's not awkward, that's just plain creepy. He was more than old enough to know better. Ugh.


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 18, 2015)

heck yeah, i think he's a soccer coach and all of the girls agree he's smokin


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 18, 2015)

No, but I did try to copy their look once. I really liked their hair.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 18, 2015)

Brackets said:


> lol no they're definitely not supposed to



*Now the question is...how many other students is this teacher texting?
And perhaps do any parents know?*


----------



## kassie (Mar 18, 2015)

No. Though my mom swore I had a crush on one of my teachers when I was younger because anytime he spoke to me I'd turn beet red.

I was just _really_ shy, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

No. The only one who looked good enough were just an annoying fart.

And most people we had were in their 50s-60s already so


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

Never. They were all yucky.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope, i think it's okay to have crushes though as long as it doesn't get them fired or they take advantage of you


----------



## Aizu (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh gosh my three best friends go crazy over every teacher, tbh I think they were just doing it for attention though. They'd make up really awful excuses too, they'd also follow them on twitter and instagram = w = I honesty don't get the attraction, would much rather date someone my own age.


----------



## starlite (Mar 18, 2015)

I had this sub for like a week in primary school.
he was p cute ;3


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a little crush on two teachers in high school and one in college, but it was never anything more than appreciating their hot faces and big brains.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

I've really never had a crush on a teacher before.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 18, 2015)

I never have, but we got a new substitute teacher this year and practically every girl in the school thought he was hot. Now everyone seems to hate his guts.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 18, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Now the question is...how many other students is this teacher texting?
> And perhaps do any parents know?*



pretty sure it was just me, all his other pupils were boys and i don't think he was interested in that. But don't worry, in the end I told my mum who told his boss, and he got in trouble


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes I have. Like who doesn't?


----------



## sheepie (Mar 18, 2015)

No; old men are gross, old women are cranky.
My best friend 'fell in love' with two of her teachers before.. and had crushes on plenty of others. one of them thought she was weird (she drew a picture for that teacher) and had her removed from the class and they weren't allowed to interact with one another.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't, but a lot of the boys in my class were always talking about our 'hot Dutch teacher'. But I don't find it very appropriate, talking about someone who is 15 years older then you (when you're 16) and saying things like. 'her butt is so hot' and such phrases.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 18, 2015)

Last year I had a teacher that was younger than my brother. Like 24, I think. He was super hot and kind of a hipster. He was also really funny. Only problem is that he was a few inches shorter than me, a 17 year old girl. Yikes. I also think he may have been hooking up with the other English teacher down the hall, who was married and had two kids. This is probably way more information than any of you would ever want to know. 

I also had another fairly young and attractive male teacher that same year which I became very close friends with and he acted sort of like a mentor to me that guided me through the trials of life (at the time). He would even counsel my then-boyfriend and I when we were in a disagreement. All of this happened after school hours, of course. Some people think it's inappropriate to even become friends with a teacher, which I did, but I honestly saw nothing wrong with it. Nothing weird happened.

My freshman year I had a teacher that told me I looked pretty a few times on days that I was dressed up, and we took a photo together on the last day of school. Again, some may consider that weird but since nothing questionable really happened I don't see it that way.

It seems personal relationships between teachers and students are becoming more and more common which really isn't such a good thing when you're looking at the big picture. I probably should have been more professional in those situations.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, yes I have.


----------



## Tao (Mar 18, 2015)

When I was 15 there was a girl doing work experience to be teacher who was around 18/19 years old that sat in some of our classes for like a month. She was smoking hot.

When I was 16 she actually got a job in my school and was my science teacher...Safe to say I found it hard to pay attention to learning anything when I was busy having little fantasy's every time I had science class. 

I think she actually had some interest since she seemed overly more helpful and talkative to me as well as never shouting at anybody else (and she shouted a lot)...But maybe that's just wishful thinking.




Gamzee said:


> LOL no
> *Most of my teachers worn glasses* and had coffee breath



...The "lol no" made the glasses thing seem more like "people with glasses are unattractive, *FACT*" than "I personally just don't find them attractive".

Excuse me whilst I go cry in the mirror over how my eyes don't work very well...


(I don't actually care. I'm just pointing it out to be an arse)




Adol the Red said:


> *Wow, teachers give out their numbers now? Big no-no back when I was in school.*



If it was a guitar teacher then it's not necessarily going to be in school, which means having each others number could be important for scheduling lessons or if either of you need to cancel a lesson for some reason.

Though it was still pretty creepy.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

........yes


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

Mostly just hot student teachers and visitors from the high school


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

My junior year of high school, my math teacher was pretty young and he was super attractive. He was also really funny and actually really smart when it came to money. He would take time out of class to teach us things about money and living in the world after school. I wanted to marry that man. But you know... I was like 17. 

Other than that, my male teachers/professors haven't really been that interesting to me. Just someone to learn from.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

No...


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 18, 2015)

Now I wonder if I'll ever run in to any of them again


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Mar 18, 2015)

Not a crush, persay, but I have had a few pretty hot teachers.


----------



## Cory (Mar 18, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I definitely have. ughhhhh one of my professors was a total babe. ughhhhh


creep

no teachers are gross


----------



## Improv (Mar 18, 2015)

that's disgusting no why would i have a crush on someone who is twice or three times my age


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 18, 2015)

No, I haven't.

I do recall though a few weeks back that one of the girls in my Tech Ed class called one of the substitutes "dreamy" or something like that. I can't remember exactly though.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep. I have always liked older men.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 18, 2015)

omg no

some people at my school are always saying how some of the substitutes are hot and stuff though lol


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)

I wouldn't call it a _crush_, but I was extremely fond of my HS senior English teacher and professor in college who taught an Antisemitism course.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 18, 2015)

Yup. He was young, attractive, charming & passionate about what he taught. Nothing ever happened though (obviously)


----------



## Tao (Mar 18, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Yep. I have always liked older men.



Oh, really?














I should introduce you to my Granddad. He can take his teeth out.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg hahahahah I'm sorry this isn't related


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Two as a matter of fact. I died whenever they helped me solve my work haha.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 18, 2015)

I dated a college professor that taught at my university, technically related to the topic but not really.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 18, 2015)

does soon to be teacher count ;o ?
if so then yes >.<


----------



## CR33P (Mar 18, 2015)

lol nope


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2015)

No, but I was asked on a date by my substitute teacher when I was a senior in high school.  Dude was a total fox, but he could have waited until I was 18 to negate the creepiness factor if he _really_ wanted to pursue something.


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2015)

YES. he was my high school math substitute. (he was long term so i had him that entire semester) and omg he was so awesome. we would talk about nerdy thing in class, and he'd let me draw all the time. but one day i saw him at the ice rink, (i played ice hockey for like 6 years growing up and i ice skate frequently.) and he was there learning how to skate so every sunday i'd help my high school math teacher ice skate, i miss him man. i wonder if the crush was mutual. i mean, it was my senior year and i was already 18 at the time- but who knows.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

lowkey had a big crush on my us history teacher in high school
she was a real looker and one time we spent an hour after class just talking about music and bad tv and food and stuff and it was like i was talking to a good pal and not a teacher

and then she caressed my thigh and well lets just say the rest is history ; )

jk i can dream


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> lowkey had a big crush on my us history teacher in high school
> she was a real looker and one time we spent an hour after class just talking about music and bad tv and food and stuff and it was like i was talking to a good pal and not a teacher
> 
> and then she caressed my thigh and well lets just say the rest is history ; )
> ...



that is what happened to me and hot pe teacher!!


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

Honestly having a hot teacher is totally awesome but it also kinda sucks because it's really.. well.. wrong


----------



## f11 (Mar 19, 2015)

No but I can see when someone is just hot or cute


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 19, 2015)

uh.. not rlly lol. not a crush, but theres this one time the window kinda stuck open and my professor had to get up on the window sill to fix it. so he did and his shirt lifted just enough to show some of his back and lower stomach and i still wonder why i even looked his direction.

all the rest of the girls were f***ing squealing quietly in their seats and im just like.. ಠ_ಠ goddammit.


----------



## loreiid (Mar 20, 2015)

bumpity bump


----------



## radcat (Mar 20, 2015)

YES but like 
can u blame me


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep. I have one right now xD It's quite weird, but oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## BellBella (Mar 20, 2015)

radcat said:


> YES but like
> can u blame me
> View attachment 87411



Nope. Nope I can simply not blame you. xD
----

Personally I did crush over teachers. Three in total. But you know. 24 now, so that's all been years ago. 
Long... long ago. When I was still young xD


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

crush on a teacher? gross
its like
theyre 10 years older than u and u want to be w/ them??? weird


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

most of my teachers were old and crusty so no...


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

No my friend did though they really liked each other and kissed and stuff, the whole relationship element was going on but when the director fom the school knew about it, the teacher got fired and my friend got kicked from school, but they still love each other and are married xD She?s 19 and the teacher is 35 lol it is really crazy but i don?t judge...

Sorry for my english, i am dutch


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

I flirted with a few of my college professors, but we were generally around the same age and it was a good ice breaker when all of us were trying to figure out how to address the elephant in the room. Namely I was the only girl in my graduating year. People seem to feel like it's not proper to say certain stuff. 

As for actually attracted to any of them? Nah that would be weird. One of my projects involved 3D Sculpting a _full body_ of one of my professors. You force yourself to become detached after sculpting junk.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2015)

Of course! I had so many cool teachers, and I've always been far beyond my physical age, I was basically 20 by the time I turned 12. In mental maturity that was, (and in the chest area...) I always got along with adults which was scary for my mom, she tried to coddle me because I could easily fit in and get on with people twice my age. I was always good friends with teachers, and I mean really good friend like exchanging information, having inside jokes with them, texting them in some cases. Still friends with a few on facebook. I never had any kind of relationship with any of them but there were definitely flirty occurrences regularly and I had a few attractive teachers, of both genders. And due to by "chest area" I had a lot of flirty encounters that were NOT reciprocated, and it was fairly easy to get good grades when the male teachers had me sit in the front of the class... one of my teacher even bought me an 80$ high school yearbook because I told him I couldn't afford one...


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 21, 2015)

High school teachers, just no. Ew. The thought of that makes me cringe.

Not gonna lie, I look around at some teachers and think to myself that they're good looking, but thinking someone is good looking/super nice/whatever is totally different from having a crush on them.

Let's face it, the world is full of beautiful people and we can't have crushes on all of them.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> High school teachers, just no. Ew. The thought of that makes me cringe.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I look around at some teachers and think to myself that they're good looking, but thinking someone is good looking/super nice/whatever is totally different from having a crush on them.
> 
> Let's face it, the world is full of beautiful people and we can't have crushes on all of them.



Yes that is totally true!


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 21, 2015)

I've never really had a crush on any teacher, but there are several professors I've had in university that I wouldn't object to getting to know better if they weren't a good 10-15 years older than me.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep. I had a huge crush on my 8th grade science teacher. Looking back I was probably a little creepy but eh. 

I've also always been attracted to older men. My bf is 23 years older than me.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

nahh all my teachers are old


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah,I see the teacher every day in my school but its not a crush its just that feeling of ''wow shes awesome'' and she really has a good sense of style


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes. And he knew it.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> One of my projects involved 3D Sculpting a _full body_ of one of my professors. You force yourself to become detached after sculpting junk.



That is my new flirting technique.


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> When I was 15 there was a girl doing work experience to be teacher who was around 18/19 years old that sat in some of our classes for like a month. She was smoking hot.
> 
> When I was 16 she actually got a job in my school and was my science teacher...Safe to say I found it hard to pay attention to learning anything when I was busy having little fantasy's every time I had science class.
> 
> ...




The LOL NO was towards me never having a crush on a teacher, not whatever assumption you came up with.
People can be attractive with or without glasses.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> The LOL NO was towards me never having a crush on a teacher, not whatever assumption you came up with.
> People can be attractive with or without glasses.



I've forgot whatever assumption I came up with. Like I said, I was just being awkward :3


As a glasses wearer, I personally find them unattractive in general anyway. I tend to take them off when I go out and just settle for not being able to see very far.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 21, 2015)

Never. I've never even had a professor/teacher who I had found attractive. Well, I guess one of my professors this semester is pretty handsome, but no it's not for me. I mean, like, most of them are married and have kids. I'm good.


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Oooh
PSSSHH
I bet you're adorable 
Wear your glasses ma'am


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> I've forgot whatever assumption I came up with. Like I said, I was just being awkward :3
> 
> 
> As a glasses wearer, I personally find them unattractive in general anyway. I tend to take them off when I go out and just settle for not being able to see very far.



Vanity is not worth straining your eyes D: 
I used to be the same way, but I'm already blind in one eye so I gotta preserve my left eye any way I can.


----------



## sylveons (Mar 21, 2015)

nope... one time i THOUGHT i had a crush on a teacher, but turns out it was just my brain being delusional. i really hope that i never have a full-fledged crush on a teacher because it's the most awkward feeling ever!!


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 21, 2015)

My Classical Mythology teacher from last semester was a babe.

Sucks she was married and had a daughter.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 21, 2015)

Yup. She was my Advanced Compositon teacher in high school. She was actually one of those student teachers and she was just like wow. Whenever we wrote papers everyone would use the most sophisticated wording because we knew she'd be reading it. xD Of course by the time the term paper rolled around we were too stressed to bother with that lol.

Tbh she was the only reason I passed that class. Well, that and her teaching was way easier than the actual teacher's. xD


----------



## Noir (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> As a glasses wearer, I personally find them unattractive in general anyway. I tend to take them off when I go out and just settle for not being able to see very far.



Dude, if I could do that, I would.

But I can't see crap beyond inches from my face. ]:

As for the teacher subject, no, I've never been interested in any of the teachers. There was an instance that there might of been a administrative principle, or something of the like, that had a relationship with a student, and he was old, but I kinda don't believe it because of the rumors that she was actually having the nono in the bathroom with her boyfriend. Which wasn't a rare occurrence in my school as apparent. ._.

He was fired for that reason, or he resigned. I can't remember.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I bet you're adorable



It's true, I am pretty adorable :3 [jokes]





Illyana said:


> Vanity is not worth straining your eyes D:
> I used to be the same way, but I'm already blind in one eye so I gotta preserve my left eye any way I can.



There's a lot of reasons I don't wear them, my distaste for their appearance is just one of them.

I always find myself wiping them constantly when I go outside because they seem to get dirty instantly, which is pretty irritating. I also always seem to get a spot or some other kind of 'thing' where they rest on my nose which can often be painful. If I have a drink (which is rarely these days) I just lose them entirely.

Taking them off when I go out is more like having a break from them if anything.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep, but I wouldn't call it a really romantic crush...
eh, it kinda was. It was more like 
"Take me now
no one in this classroom is woman enough to take you but you already know i am
look at me
do it"

and you know, he's a guy so of course he looked, but also of course nothing would have come of that, lol.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2015)

I was too busy having a crush on someone else to have a crush on her, but I thought my AP World History teacher last year was so adorable. She was really passionate about the subject, she was always smiling and laughing about everything, and I liked how she'd call me terms of endearment. She reminded me a lot of myself, except she's way cuter than I am.


----------

